# Cadwell Park



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Does anyone know of a site near to Cadwell Park.Just looked on their web site and for 4 of us to camp for the British superbike weekend is £80.This seems a bit steep to me,as the facilities will be basic and probably unusable after the first night.This is £20 each on top of the entry fee.
Thanks,
Reg.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Reg;

The 3 Horseshoes Inn
Shoe Lane
Goulceby
Lincs
LN11 9WA
01507 343610

Just down the road from Cadwell. Small campsite behind the pub.

Never stayed there before so can't vouch for what its like, used to be a CL years ago.

Pete


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

The Three Horshoes changed hands about 18 months ago and I'm not sure whether they kept the field as a campsite or not. They used to also use another big field across from the pub for the Superbike meet because it was so popular. Would be worth checking with them direct. The place looked a bit neglected when we went just after it had changed hands, we turned around and drove on.

There was also talk of the Green Man at Scamblesby opening up a campsite at the back of the pub. Whether or not this became a reality I don't know. This would be even closer than the Three Horseshoes. The village and pub is just off the Horncastle - Louth road, in the dip between the two big hills.

There's a CS at Tetford with a pub almost next door. It is handily placed just off the Bluestone Heath Road which will take you up to Cadwell nicely. There's also a CL which is a bit further out of the village with a pub not too far away which has a strong Rhodesian theme - I hesitate to say Zimbabwe because when we were last in they were just getting ready to celebrate ex-President Ian Smith's birthday!

JohnW


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Wizzo said:


> There's also a CL which is a bit further out of the village with a pub not too far away which has a strong Rhodesian theme - I hesitate to say Zimbabwe because when we were last in they were just getting ready to celebrate ex-President Ian Smith's birthday!
> 
> JohnW


Hi John, >this< might be the one you mention :wink:

pete


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes Pete, that's the one. It always looked very nice as we drove past. Not been that way recently though.

JohnW


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Hiya Bikemad99,

Call in at the Centurion supersport team and say hello, shant be there myself cos we will be in Ireland for our holidays. Gary the team manager is my brother, Hobbsie is still injured but Westy and Danny will be riding.
Have a nice weekend and I hope the weather stays fine for the racing.
:roll: 
Keith


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

£20 per person for camping does this include electric? :lol: :lol: 

I can't believe they charge £80 for a motorhome (4 people) plus weekend entry to the racing again per person .. that is extortionate. 

Then again .. i've seen commercial campsites charge higher but they generally provide more than a bit of grass.

I suppose another way of looking at it is you are paying just under £50 per person for a weekend break with fantastic entertainment. That would justify it in my mind then I would just forget about it - hopefully! :lol: 

We'll be going too .. but probably not camping as dogs can't come into Cadwell for safety reasons and we can't leave them at home for the weekend on their own .. they might party too hard.


----------



## Lambo (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi, why not wild camp on the wide grass verge beside the Bluestone Heath road. A few people camp there during BSB weekend, just around the corner from the circuit and i haven't seen any restrictions at all along that particular road, cheers, Paul.


----------



## Sport-Pics (Jan 28, 2007)

theboadacea said:


> £20 per person for camping does this include electric? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cadwell Park and Electric - The two words just don't mix :roll:
> 
> ...


----------

